# Aquarama 2011



## Boydo (Jan 24, 2010)

Aquarama was a blast! I had a difficult time dialing my carmera into the scene. I was forced to use new techniques so I hope your all pleased with the out come I have put togther for you. These fish and their tanks all had optimised lights to showcases them as best as possible ie: NAN(multiple bulbs for reds), 4500k-7000k(for golds - my assumption of temperature)

Aquarama 2011 was at Suntec in Singapore. There were several aro farms present including Pang Long, Rainbow and Imperial. Huge variety of hardware and dry good suppliers from all over the world. Fish show competitions for arowana, planted, flowerhorn, discus, goldfish, etc.... There was more then I could photogragh in the time I had there but here are some of my favorites.

Overveiw of the show.





































A Flowerhorn that caught mt eye - about 5-6 inches.



















One of my favorite XB's in the competion - I love the dark base color!




























More XB'x and Full Helmet pieces in the competion - very poisonous!


----------



## Boydo (Jan 24, 2010)

A unique shark mouth Golden Head - not my taste but very rare!



















Fa Fu Long XB!!!










One of Pang Longs Full Helmet Golden Head pieces at their show both - My favorite!!!










Vincent's show piece from Imperial!!! (NAN lights used)









Some superb super reds in competition - NAN lighting on all reds.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome pictures, and a very nice king.

Did they have a Nami Green?

I love those!


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Fantastic pictures! I am very envious that you got to go to aquarama! 

Do you have any pictures of the goldfish, discus, planted, or other exhibits/fish?


----------

